# Thermaltake Armor 250mm replacement fan



## trt740 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the Thermaltake Armor with a 250mm side fan and replaced the 67c fan that came with it,  with a 110 CF  fan . I can hear zero difference in noise plus it has 4 bright leds. This fan rocks and can be bought here http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36...12_Volt_Fans-250mm_x_30mm_LED_Fans-Page1.html. It makes a giant difference In northbridge temps and if you have a X38 chip set it will help keep that bad boy chilly. Dropped my cpu temps 8 degrees underload. The only compaint I have is the Leds are not electric blue they almost have a slight hint of purple in them. Still it's a very cool fan.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 8, 2008)

I've got the same fan but with the green led's. Good fan with great airflow. Hooked mine up to a speed control turn up when gaming turn down when cruzin the internet. 

-Hogan


----------



## RandomSunchips (Mar 8, 2008)

Is this a drop in replacement, or do you need to mod it a tad to fit?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2008)

RandomSunchips said:


> Is this a drop in replacement, or do you need to mod it a tad to fit?



drop it right in no problem


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2008)

How bright are the LED's? 

The fan that was originally on the side panel didnt have LED's?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you sure they didn't accidentally send you the purple/UV one ?
The pics look electric blue.

Did you just leave off the bezel?

Do the LEDs spin with the fan or are they just mounted on the sides? Kind of hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 15, 2008)

I my self opted not to have one due to dust.  But you can buy a new side panel with a fan on it from egg.

how ever i do use more than one icage was thinking of picking up yet another for it.  They do need modding if you want better airflow with them. But there like $11 when i last looked. I took all but one default fan out for one some what better and without the lights.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Are you sure they didn't accidentally send you the purple/UV one ?
> The pics look electric blue.
> 
> Did you just leave off the bezel?
> ...



no it blue, just sharper blue than my other leds, the purple is really really purple. This fan has a hint of violet when it shines thru the plastic of the fan the leds are blue..


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How bright are the LED's?
> 
> The fan that was originally on the side panel didnt have LED's?



super bright


----------

